# Belkin Wireless N Router - Wireless Light Out



## ScottA1A (Oct 17, 2009)

Odd thing happened to my 2-month old Belkin. Suddenly lost my wireless connection on the laptop and checked the Wireless N router to find the blue wireless light was out. I'm figuring it just quit working as all other lights for Internet, Modem, Router & Wired connections are lit and functioning properly.

Anybody seen this? I've reset it by turning off power and then going into the IP and resetting there as well. Any hints on how to get the wireless back on?


Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try resetting to factory defaults and reconfiguring. If that doesn't get it going, it may have simply died. Should still be under warranty...


----------

